
Block on GM rice has cost millions of lives and led to child blindness - Reedx
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/26/gm-golden-rice-delay-cost-millions-of-lives-child-blindness
======
aiscapehumanity
ecopathy, wedged between eco-doomers and those who can't accept the inevitable
and inseparable dynamics of humans in relation to nature and how humans (and
eventually AI) will be the determinant factors of a planetary system is not
surprisingly costing lives. They treat GMO under the either as some alien
toxin or as some notion of being an invasive species which is ludicrous. The
dogmas of more well-to-do westerners imposing controls to technology that
would further help non-westerners often in poorer environments is ironic.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Living things--even plants--are far more complicated than software. Science is
so mired in race-to-publication and astroturfing that anyone uncritically
accepting these "results" is doing so at their own peril.

------
jstewartmobile
This has the stench of a Burson Marsteller press release, as paraphrased by a
presstitute.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Truth smells like truth to me.

